# Melibokus Trails gesperrt



## bensHiller (6. Juli 2020)

Jetzt ist es also wieder mal soweit, Hessen Forst geht mit voller Breitseite gegen die Trails und ihre Nutzer am Melibokus vor.








						Mountainbiker am Melibokus werden strenger kontrolliert - Bensheim - Nachrichten und Informationen
					

Immer wieder habe man auf illegale Mountainbike-Strecken hingewiesen, die Trails zurückgebaut oder teilweise unbefahrbar gemacht, heißt es vom Forstamt Lampertheim. Allerdings ohne erkennbaren Erfolg.




					www.morgenweb.de
				



Schon in der letzten Wochen wurden massive Anstrengungen unternommen, besonders den Tibia Trail zu blocken, dann tauchten die Verbotsschilder auf und jetzt wird kontrolliert und kassiert.
Sicher haben in den letzten Monaten wieder einige in der Community auch dort über die Stränge geschlagen, aber in Summe war doch der Trail schon lange da, abseits von sonst am Meli vielgenutzten Wanderwegen und wenig radikal gebaut, das meiste eher waldtypisch. Hat mich immer an die legalen Trailabschitte der Mi1 in Michelstadt erinnert.
Schade!


----------



## Surferdeluxe (7. Juli 2020)

Vermutlich wird der Südspessart folgen, da es in der Nachbargemeinde schon ein Tagespunkt war, das erhöhte Aufkommen von MTB auf Forstwegen bzw. "Naturtrails".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keepiru (7. Juli 2020)

Surferdeluxe schrieb:


> Vermutlich wird der Südspessart folgen, da es in der Nachbargemeinde schon ein Tagespunkt war, das erhöhte Aufkommen von MTB auf Forstwegen bzw. "Naturtrails".



Und wie immer wird etwas zu einem Problem gemacht das keines ist.
Reine Neiddebatte. "Die haben Spass da. Das darf nicht sein."


----------



## Surferdeluxe (7. Juli 2020)

Naja, es ist schon ein erhöhtes Aufkommen wahrzunehmen. Gerade durch Covid-19 hat die Fahrradbranche einen Boom zu verzeichnen.
Wenn ich sehe, wieviele Kumpels sich ein E-Bike gekauft haben und jetzt durch die Landschaft fahren.....

Aber da bin ich bei dir, mit der Meinung. Gerade wenn ich sehe, wie mit dem Harvester oder ähnlichem Gerät durch den Wald gepflückt wird bzw. auch beim Holz rücken....


----------



## Deleted 247734 (7. Juli 2020)

Vier Wichtel und ein Hund zeigen einen Trampelpfad neben einer Forststraße auf... die deutsche Ordnung muss aufrecht erhalten werden, koste es was es wolle.  Ob andere Länder auch derart pingelig und "korrekt" sind? Wenn es bei Naturtrails bleibt, ist es doch völlig legitim diese auch zu nutzen - werden dort dicke Rampen und Gefahren für Mensch und Tier gebaut, lässt sich darüber sicher reden.


----------



## Svenos (7. Juli 2020)

Auch das geht vorbei. Die Polizei hat eigentlich Besseres zu tun und der Förster muss nach dem großflächigen "Borkenkäfer" erst mal kräftig aufforsten. Wenn er dann noch Zeit für "Trail-Kontrollen" hat, ist sein Revier zu klein.


----------



## Das-Licht (7. Juli 2020)

...das war nach dem MTB-Unfall, letztens, mit Hubschraubereinsatz, beinahe absehbar, dass es zu so etwas kommt. Aktuell wir jedes "Vorkommnis" begierig aufgenommen, um "Maßnahmen" zu verhängen. Hatte ich in einem anderen Thread ja auch schon geschildert. Doch nur in Foren klagen nutzt nichts. 

Doch "gemeinsam" etwas zu unternehmen ist sehr schwer. Abseits der DIMB gibt es nichts. Und auch da sind Vielen die 24€ Jahresbeitrag zu viel, weil ja u.A. die "Gegenleistung" fehlt. Nicht verstanden wird, dass ein Verein von der Vereinsarbeit der Mitglieder lebt. 

Zu unterschiedlich sind auch die Interessen der "Mountainbiker". Da gibt es E-Bike Hasser, Gravity-Gegner, Spassfraktions-Bremser, Genussbiker-Basher, u.s.w. .


----------



## sharky (8. Juli 2020)

bensHiller schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es also wieder mal soweit, Hessen Forst geht mit voller Breitseite gegen die Trails und ihre Nutzer am Melibokus vor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wenn ich das lese, dann zieht es mir die socken aus. ich dachte immer, in BaWü wäre man mit der 2m regel völlig daneben. da wird aber, zumindest im dortigen teil des Odw, nicht regelrecht jagd auf biker gemacht. aber das was die am meli abziehen...  der trail ist da und die leute werden fahren. sollen sie doch lieber ein paar strecken legal ausweisen und das aufkommen kanalisieren, anstatt sowas zu zerstören


----------



## Kid Snare (8. Juli 2020)

Ich war gestern oben und bin den "Hüttentrail" (mit den blauen Markierungen) bis zum Sperbergrund runtergefahren. Ein Verbotsschild wie es wohl an der Einfahrt zum Tibia steht, hab ich keines gesehen. Ich nehme an das Befahren auch dieses Trails dürfte jetzt untersagt sein? Was kostet denn eigentlich so ein Protokoll im Wald?


----------



## Flauschinator (9. Juli 2020)

Mal als Ex-(und hoffentlich bald wieder) Local gefragt: Gibt es dort vor Ort überhaupt einen nennenswerten Verein, der so etwas mal in die Hand nehmen könnte? Ich habe aus meiner Darmstädter Zeit noch einige nicht gerade freundliche Begegnungen mit Förstern selbst auf der Forstautobahn in Erinnerung. 
Andererseits zeigt ja gerade das Beispiel Koblenz in jüngster Zeit, dass es auch anders gehen kann, wenn man mal vernünftig miteinander redet.
Zumindest bei einem kurzen googeln nach MTB-Vereinen in Darmstadt habe ich an halbwegs relevantem nur ein Tourenangebot der örtlichen DAV-Sektion und eine Abteilung eines Radsportvereins gefunden, dessen Seite aber noch aus der Steinzeit des Internets zu stammen schien.

Irgendwas muss ja mal passieren, Verhältnisse wie in einem gewissen komischen, südlich angrenzenden Bundesland dürfte ja eigentlich außer dem Forst und betonköpfigen Wandervereinen niemand wollen.


----------



## bensHiller (9. Juli 2020)

Flauschinator schrieb:


> Mal als Ex-(und hoffentlich bald wieder) Local gefragt: Gibt es dort vor Ort überhaupt einen nennenswerten Verein, der so etwas mal in die Hand nehmen könnte? Ich habe aus meiner Darmstädter Zeit noch einige nicht gerade freundliche Begegnungen mit Förstern selbst auf der Forstautobahn in Erinnerung.
> Andererseits zeigt ja gerade das Beispiel Koblenz in jüngster Zeit, dass es auch anders gehen kann, wenn man mal vernünftig miteinander redet.
> Zumindest bei einem kurzen googeln nach MTB-Vereinen in Darmstadt habe ich an halbwegs relevantem nur ein Tourenangebot der örtlichen DAV-Sektion und eine Abteilung eines Radsportvereins gefunden, dessen Seite aber noch aus der Steinzeit des Internets zu stammen schien.
> 
> Irgendwas muss ja mal passieren, Verhältnisse wie in einem gewissen komischen, südlich angrenzenden Bundesland dürfte ja eigentlich außer dem Forst und betonköpfigen Wandervereinen niemand wollen.



Naja, es gibt schon Optionen in der Umgebung. Der Fuchstrail in Bensheim ist ja auch mit Hilfe des RTC Bergstraße legalisiert worden, nur leider zur nichtöffentlichen Vereinsstrecke.
Der Geo-Naturpark Bergstraße-Odenwald hat ja mit seinen Strecken im östlichen Odenwald (Michelstadt, Miltenberg...) in Zusammenarbeit mit lokalen Vereinen gezeigt, das durchaus traillastige, fahrtechnisch anspruchsvollere "Enduro-Strecken" als öffentliche Trails entstehen können. Da ist der TbT durchaus vergleichbar von der Struktur. Nur eben am Meli scheint es besonders festgefahren zu sein.
Ich weiss nicht, ob es im Vorfeld der Sperrungen jetzt den Versuch eines Dialogs von Seiten HessenForst mit der Community gegeben hat, mit wem hätten sie auch sprechen sollen?
Aber versuchen sollte man es immer wieder, wer hat den einen guten Draht zum HessenForst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F_Hecker (9. Juli 2020)

Wenn man die Zeitungsberichte in den vergangenen Monaten verfolgt hat, war das eigentlich absehbar. Hoffe natürlich, dass das keine Schule macht.
Auch wenn es etwas Off Topic ist, aber das Harvester-Argument in der MTB-Szene nervt mich, da ich es heuchlerisch finde. In Deutschland ist der Wald im Wesentlichen ein Wirtschaftswald. Wir alle fragen Holz in hohen Mengen nach. Wir wollen unser eigenes Häuschen wozu man meist Holz benötigt, die Terrasse will mit Holzmöbeln verschönert werden und die Hipster-Kid sollen nur mit unbehandeltem Holzspielzeug spielen. Stofftaschentücher verwendet niemand mehr, stattdessen Tempos für deren Herstellung es Holz braucht. 
Irgendwo muss das ganze Holz ja herkommen. Nach zwei Jahren sieht man vom Harvestereinsatz nicht mehr viel, der durch Biker ausgefahrene Trail bleibt in der  Regel länger und wird meist eher "schlimmer".

Mir ist aber schon klar, dass sich auch die Forstbehörde heuchlerisch verhält. 

Werde ich jetzt gesperrt?


----------



## Livestrong.com (9. Juli 2020)

Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht . Buddeln im Wald ist verboten . Die Trails illegal. Und man wundert sich über die Folgen ?


----------



## Flauschinator (10. Juli 2020)

bensHiller schrieb:


> Naja, es gibt schon Optionen in der Umgebung. Der Fuchstrail in Bensheim ist ja auch mit Hilfe des RTC Bergstraße legalisiert worden, nur leider zur nichtöffentlichen Vereinsstrecke.
> Der Geo-Naturpark Bergstraße-Odenwald hat ja mit seinen Strecken im östlichen Odenwald (Michelstadt, Miltenberg...) in Zusammenarbeit mit lokalen Vereinen gezeigt, das durchaus traillastige, fahrtechnisch anspruchsvollere "Enduro-Strecken" als öffentliche Trails entstehen können. Da ist der TbT durchaus vergleichbar von der Struktur. Nur eben am Meli scheint es besonders festgefahren zu sein.
> Ich weiss nicht, ob es im Vorfeld der Sperrungen jetzt den Versuch eines Dialogs von Seiten HessenForst mit der Community gegeben hat, mit wem hätten sie auch sprechen sollen?
> Aber versuchen sollte man es immer wieder, wer hat den einen guten Draht zum HessenForst?



In Bensheim gibt es aber immerhin einen Verein, wobei der ja auch des öfteren gegen Beton anrennt, wenn ich das hier im Forum richtig mitkriege. Nicht öffentliche Strecken helfen ja der breiten Masse an Bikern auch nicht wirklich weiter. 
Was im östlichen Odenwald passiert ist nicht schlecht, mit dem Geo-Naturpark könnte es sich also zumindest mal lohnen zu reden. 
Ob da groß mit der Community geredet wurde halte ich für fraglich, wo es an Organisation fehlt, fehlt es an Ansprechpartnern und auch über einzelne ihnen bekannte Personen mit einer gewissen Reichweite wie z. B. @Das-Licht erreicht der Forst ja längst nicht alle. 



F_Hecker schrieb:


> Wenn man die Zeitungsberichte in den vergangenen Monaten verfolgt hat, war das eigentlich absehbar. Hoffe natürlich, dass das keine Schule macht.
> Auch wenn es etwas Off Topic ist, aber das Harvester-Argument in der MTB-Szene nervt mich, da ich es heuchlerisch finde. In Deutschland ist der Wald im Wesentlichen ein Wirtschaftswald. Wir alle fragen Holz in hohen Mengen nach. Wir wollen unser eigenes Häuschen wozu man meist Holz benötigt, die Terrasse will mit Holzmöbeln verschönert werden und die Hipster-Kid sollen nur mit unbehandeltem Holzspielzeug spielen. Stofftaschentücher verwendet niemand mehr, stattdessen Tempos für deren Herstellung es Holz braucht.
> Irgendwo muss das ganze Holz ja herkommen. Nach zwei Jahren sieht man vom Harvestereinsatz nicht mehr viel, der durch Biker ausgefahrene Trail bleibt in der  Regel länger und wird meist eher "schlimmer".
> 
> ...



Ja, absehbar war es, da gebe ich dir völlig recht. Ich finde es auch müßig, da jedes Mal mit Harvestern zu argumentieren. Das Problem ist doch ein anderes:
Ein Biker, der einen existierenden Wanderweg befährt, tut in Hessen ja erst mal nichts illegales. Es kann aber zu Konflikten mit Wanderern kommen und irgendwann werden die meisten Wanderwege auch etwas witzlos. Es muss also was mit mehr Anspruch/Spaßfaktor/Lametta her. Was also tun? 
Einfach schwarz im Wald drauf los buddeln kann man natürlich machen und wird nicht nur am Meli auch gern gemacht, ist aber illegal und bringt eine Reihe von Folgeproblemen mit sich. Das können zum Beispiel Störung von Biotopen und Wildruhezonen, aber auch Erosion sein. 
Auf Dauer auch nicht tragbar und dem Ruf "der Mountainbiker" nicht zuträglich. Die Öffentlichkeit differenziert da nicht. 

Die Bergstraße liegt nun mal zwischen zwei Ballungsräumen und entsprechend viel ist da los. Wenn hier aber ein entsprechendes legales, attraktives und aus Naturschutzsicht unproblematisches Angebot gemacht wird, sehe ich gute Chancen, dass Konflikte sehr stark reduziert werden und ein Verbot auf schmalen Wanderwegen aus Sicht anderer Nutzergruppen nicht notwendig wird.


----------



## LarsLipp (14. Juli 2020)

Gibt bzw. gab von Kollegem vom Fuchs ja schon Gespräche mit dem Forst und wem auch immer. Leider hatten die nicht das Ergebnis, den ein oder anderen Trail außerhalb des Fuchses zu legalisieren. Hoffen wir auf Beruhigung der Situation. Wenn es den einen Trail nicht mehr gibt, fahre ich auf anderen Strecken. Bevor es den Tibia gab waren wir ja auch alle im Wald unterwegs...


----------



## Das-Licht (15. Juli 2020)

Was haben Wir denn im Odenwald?

Seit letztem Jahr Michelstadt, dann noch Miltenberg, als frei befahrbare Strecken. Groß-Heubach liegt ja noch weiter weg, im Spessart. Und sonst? Den Bikepark in Oberzent/Beerfelden... ...muss man bezahlen und hat keine "Strecke" (Lift). Den Königsstuhl in Heidelberg... ...zwei Lines eines Vereins, muss man bezahlen, und hat auch keine "Strecke" (Bergbahn). Den Fuchstrail, ähnlich wie Heidelberg, nur ohne Shuttle. Alle drei Strecken sind recht klar auf Gravity, Downhill ausgelegt, und eigentlich nicht für "normale" MountainbikerInnen geeignet. Der Aufwand, den die MTBler seinerzeit betreiben mussten, um sowas überhaupt genehmigt zu bekommen, ist enorm groß. Vereinsgründung, Sportversicherung, gefühlt tausend Genehmigungsverfahren, bitten und betteln, argumentieren und diskutieren, rechtfertigen und Fakten gegen die üblichen Märchen sammeln.

In Bensheim und Heidelberg hat das , nach langer, lenger Zeit geklappt. Andernorts (bsp. Weinheim) nicht. 

Es ist ein Leichtes, sich auf die Seite von "Recht und Ordnung" zu stellen, und sowohl die "Buddler" als auch die illegal Befahrenden zu verurteilen, insbesondere dann, wenn man Als MTBlerIn selbst nur ein untergeordnetes Interesse an technisch anspruchsvolleren Linien hat.

Es ändert jedoch nichts an dem - inzwischen sehr stark - zunehmendem Bedarf. Wie viele naturfeste Wanderwege gibt es denn noch im Odenwald? Da wären der Burgensteig, der Neckarsteig und der Niebelungenweg, das wars, neben ein paar lokalen kurzen Abschnitten, die auch immer weniger werden. Noch vor dreißig Jahren, waren die Wälder durchkreuzt mit "Singletrails", also Wanderpfaden. Doch diese verschwanden nach und nach, weil der "Premiumanspruch" für adipöse Sandalenträger nicht mehr erfüllbar ist. In der Folge wird dann ein Wildwechsel, eine ältere Rückegasse, oder ein alter verwaister Wanderweg zum "illegalen" MTB-Trail... ...bis er wieder mit Totholz zugelegt wird.

Ein großes Problem sehe ich darin, das "Mountainbiker" ebenso dehnbar ist wie "Autofahrer". Der Genussmensch im Sportcabrio, welches sonntags bei gutem Wetter aus der Garage geholt wird, unterscheidet sich in seinem Infrastrukturanspruch deutlich vom Paketboten, der mit seinem Sprinter durch zugeparkte Gassen rangieren muss um sein Geld zu verdienen.  Und so ist Jede und Jeder, der ein Herrenrad mit Federgabel und Stollenreifen fährt, ein "Mountainbiker". Egal, ob auf dem Weg zur Arbeit via Radweg, oder im Vollschutz über eine S3 Downhillstrecke. Und dann gibt es da eine nicht unbeträchtliche Anzahl an MTBlern, die zwar gerne mal einen (illegalen) Singletrail nutzen, doch gleichzeitig über das Verhalten, das sie selbst an den Tag legen, bei Dritten negativ unrteilen. Die "Buddler" sind "kriminell", aber gefahren wird da trotzdem.

Man bekommt die Leute kaum unter einen Hut.


----------



## Livestrong.com (15. Juli 2020)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> Was haben Wir denn im Odenwald?
> 
> Seit letztem Jahr Michelstadt, dann noch Miltenberg, als frei befahrbare Strecken. Groß-Heubach liegt ja noch weiter weg, im Spessart. Und sonst? Den Bikepark in Oberzent/Beerfelden... ...muss man bezahlen und hat keine "Strecke" (Lift). Den Königsstuhl in Heidelberg... ...zwei Lines eines Vereins, muss man bezahlen, und hat auch keine "Strecke" (Bergbahn). Den Fuchstrail, ähnlich wie Heidelberg, nur ohne Shuttle. Alle drei Strecken sind recht klar auf Gravity, Downhill ausgelegt, und eigentlich nicht für "normale" MountainbikerInnen geeignet. Der Aufwand, den die MTBler seinerzeit betreiben mussten, um sowas überhaupt genehmigt zu bekommen, ist enorm groß. Vereinsgründung, Sportversicherung, gefühlt tausend Genehmigungsverfahren, bitten und betteln, argumentieren und diskutieren, rechtfertigen und Fakten gegen die üblichen Märchen sammeln.
> 
> ...



Man muss aber Eigentum und die Natur respektieren. Zu meinen DH Zeiten ist man gefahren was da ist oder halt im Bikepark. Illegal bleibt illegal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das-Licht (15. Juli 2020)

Livestrong.com schrieb:


> Man muss aber Eigentum und die Natur respektieren. Zu meinen DH Zeiten ist man gefahren was da ist oder halt im Bikepark. Illegal bleibt illegal.


...und wenn es plötzlich nicht mehr da ist? Wenn plötzlich nichts mehr da ist? Wenn der einzige (wochenends überfüllte) Bikepark 1-1,5 Autostunden entfernt ist? ...oder wochentags wenn Du Zeit hast, geschlossen ist? Wenn Du unter 18 bist und kein Auto hast, um zu dem Bikepark zu gelangen?
Dein Fahren war schon vor über 30 Jahren illegal. (Meines natürlich auch)
In BaWü ist jedes Befahren auf Wegen unter 2m Breite strafbewährt. Das Befahren von (über 2m breiten) Maschinenwegen, Rückegassen, etc. ist sowieso verboten.  
In Hessen bewegst Du Dich nach HENatG bereits im verbotenem Bereich wenn Du stinknormale Feldwege befährst. Im hessischen Wald ist das Befahren von "festen Wegen" erlaubt. Ein Trail mit Naturboden und frei liegenden Wurzeln ist kein fester Weg mehr. Auch da bist Du im Bereich der Illegalität. 

Du merkst... ...Deine Argumentation verbietet genau genommen jegliche Art des MTB Sports abseits der zugelassenen Wirtschaftswege.


----------



## Livestrong.com (15. Juli 2020)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> ...und wenn es plötzlich nicht mehr da ist? Wenn plötzlich nichts mehr da ist? Wenn der einzige (wochenends überfüllte) Bikepark 1-1,5 Autostunden entfernt ist? ...oder wochentags wenn Du Zeit hast, geschlossen ist? Wenn Du unter 18 bist und kein Auto hast, um zu dem Bikepark zu gelangen?
> Dein Fahren war schon vor über 30 Jahren illegal. (Meines natürlich auch)
> In BaWü ist jedes Befahren auf Wegen unter 2m Breite strafbewährt. Das Befahren von (über 2m breiten) Maschinenwegen, Rückegassen, etc. ist sowieso verboten.
> In Hessen bewegst Du Dich nach HENatG bereits im verbotenem Bereich wenn Du stinknormale Feldwege befährst. Im hessischen Wald ist das Befahren von "festen Wegen" erlaubt. Ein Trail mit Naturboden und frei liegenden Wurzeln ist kein fester Weg mehr. Auch da bist Du im Bereich der Illegalität.
> ...



ich bin nie illegal gefahren keine Sorge. Ich habe die Strecken genutzt die gingen. Und ja jeden Sonntag waren es locker 90 min in den Park. Das ganze schaukelt sich hoch weil die Kids meinen Sie können da buddeln und rumheizen. Dafür ist der Wald nicht da.


----------



## Das-Licht (15. Juli 2020)

Livestrong.com schrieb:


> ich bin nie illegal gefahren keine Sorge.



...das lass ich mal so im Raume stehen....


----------



## pytek (15. Juli 2020)

Livestrong.com schrieb:


> ich bin nie illegal gefahren keine Sorge. Ich habe die Strecken genutzt die gingen. Und ja jeden Sonntag waren es locker 90 min in den Park. Das ganze schaukelt sich hoch weil die Kids meinen Sie können da buddeln und rumheizen. Dafür ist der Wald nicht da.


Sollen sie lieber zu Hause vor der PlayStation sitzen ?!


----------



## JensDey (15. Juli 2020)

pytek schrieb:


> Sollen sie lieber zu Hause vor der PlayStation sitzen ?!


Nö, natürlich Züge sprayen!?


----------



## Livestrong.com (15. Juli 2020)

pytek schrieb:


> Sollen sie lieber zu Hause vor der PlayStation sitzen ?!


Wäre mir lieber als im Wald zu buddeln. Man sieht ja welche Aufmerksamkeit das gezogen hat und es trifft dadurch mehr MTBler. Klar ich würde gerne nur mit dem Rennrad auf der Strasse fahren geht aber nicht immer.


----------



## Svenos (21. Juli 2020)

Livestrong.com schrieb:


> Wäre mir lieber als im Wald zu buddeln. Man sieht ja welche Aufmerksamkeit das gezogen hat und es trifft dadurch mehr MTBler. Klar ich würde gerne nur mit dem Rennrad auf der Strasse fahren geht aber nicht immer.


Falsches Forum


----------



## kajofrito (22. Juli 2020)

Seit 25 Jahren lebe ich an der Bergstraße und solange fahre ich auch schon mit dem MTB durch den Odenwald. Ach was war das noch eine schöne Zeit damals, als man auf einer 2 Stunden Tour vielleicht maximal einem anderen Biker begegnet ist und vielleicht noch 3 Wanderern.  
Heute wage ich mich sonntags schon gar nicht mehr auf die Strecke. Typisches Beispiel ist der Bensheimer Höhenweg. Vor 3 Jahren noch undenkbar sieht man heute dort auch des Öfteren über 70-Jährige mit einem e-Tourenrad mit 1,5-er Reifen fahren, auch Rennradfahrer habe ich schon gesehen. Es wird einfach zu viel und dadurch werden die Wege insgesamt überlastet. Vom Spass für alle Beteiligten ganz zu schweigen. Ohne Klingel am Rad geht gar nichts mehr. Selbst in der Woche oder am Abend bin ich überrascht wieviel Leute noch unterwegs sind. 

Am Melibokus war ich das letzte Mal vor 2 Jahren. Aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es gerade in diesem Jahr mächtig überhand genommen hat mit der Nutzung. Ich bin mal gespannt, wie lange es mit dem Fuchstrail noch gut geht. Als Biker bin ich eher kein Vereinsmensch und über die Höhe des Mitgliedsbeitrags kann man streiten. Aber es wäre vielleicht besser für alle Beteiligten, wenn sich an der Zeppelinhütte den ganzen Tag ein Kassierer hinsetzt und für jede Fahrt 2,- Euro nimmt. Ich weiss, was jetzt kommt (versicherungsrechtliche Gründe usw.). Nur die Realität sieht anders aus.


----------



## Svenos (22. Juli 2020)

Ich war am Sonntag mit dem Rennrad in der Gegend (Hutzelstrasse und Burg Frankenstein) unterwegs. Da war es recht entspannt. Denke, dass sich die Situation schon wieder etwas entspannt hat. Ab dem Herbst fallen die "Schönwetter-Fahrer" eh weg


----------



## codit (25. Juli 2020)

Auf den Herbst und schlechteres Wetter warten ist auch meine Devise. Dann und mit der vergangenen Zeit wird sich auch die Situation am Meli wie gewohnt auch mal wieder entspannen.

Aus dem RTC (Fuchstrail Betreiberverein) haben wir im Sommer 2019 mal eine Gesprächsrunde mit Forst, Geo-Naturpark und der Stadt Bensheim bezgl. techniklastigen Ergänzungsstrecken zu den Geo-Naturparkstrecken im Bereich Bergstraße gehabt. Der Forst hat leider  (aus teilweise aber schon nachvollziehbaren Gründen) gemauert, insbesondere der Tibia-Trail am Rande der FFH-Kernzone war da ein sehr sehr rotes Tuch. Gescheitert ist die Initiative aber letztlich an der Kostenfrage, nach damaliger (und wohl immer noch aktueller) Strategie von Hessenforst, sollen neue Wegenutzungen mit der Übernahme der Wegsicherungspflichten bzw. der Kostenübernahme dafür verbunden werden. Das konnte unser Verein finanziell (Fäll- und Rückearbeiten dürfen nur durch Profis ausgeführt werden) aber nicht leisten, Geo-Naturpark und Stadt wollten nicht mit Zusage von Kostenübernahme einsteigen.

Oben kam von jemand die Argumentation, dass man in Hessen abseits von Forststraßen nicht fahren darf, da sei die Definition "fester Weg" (zur Nutzung durch Fahrräder) davor. Das kann man so nicht stehen lassen, prinzipiell bedeutet "fester Weg" einen durch den Grundbesitzer und die UNB eingerichteten bzw. genehmigten Weg/Pfad. Das sind in der Regel alle, die in der offiziellen Geodatenbank des Landesvermessungsamts (GIS) eingezeichnet sind (Achtung, OSM ist hier nicht hilfreich!),  solange sie nicht durch offizielle Verbotsschilder gesperrt sind. Ein solches offizielles Streckenverbot muss dann übrigens von den Behörden begründet sein und ist anfechtbar. Nur am Rand: die gesperrten Strecken am Meli finden sich nicht im GIS und wären durch die UNB auch nicht NEU genehmigungsfähig wegen Verlauf in der FFH-Kernzone.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flauschinator (26. Juli 2020)

codit schrieb:


> Auf den Herbst und schlechteres Wetter warten ist auch meine Devise. Dann und mit der vergangenen Zeit wird sich auch die Situation am Meli wie gewohnt auch mal wieder entspannen.
> 
> Aus dem RTC (Fuchstrail Betreiberverein) haben wir im Sommer 2019 mal eine Gesprächsrunde mit Forst, Geo-Naturpark und der Stadt Bensheim bezgl. techniklastigen Ergänzungsstrecken zu den Geo-Naturparkstrecken im Bereich Bergstraße gehabt. Der Forst hat leider  (aus teilweise aber schon nachvollziehbaren Gründen) gemauert, insbesondere der Tibia-Trail am Rande der FFH-Kernzone war da ein sehr sehr rotes Tuch. Gescheitert ist die Initiative aber letztlich an der Kostenfrage, nach damaliger (und wohl immer noch aktueller) Strategie von Hessenforst, sollen neue Wegenutzungen mit der Übernahme der Wegsicherungspflichten bzw. der Kostenübernahme dafür verbunden werden. Das konnte unser Verein finanziell (Fäll- und Rückearbeiten dürfen nur durch Profis ausgeführt werden) aber nicht leisten, Geo-Naturpark und Stadt wollten nicht mit Zusage von Kostenübernahme einsteigen.
> 
> Oben kam von jemand die Argumentation, dass man in Hessen abseits von Forststraßen nicht fahren darf, da sei die Definition "fester Weg" (zur Nutzung durch Fahrräder) davor. Das kann man so nicht stehen lassen, prinzipiell bedeutet "fester Weg" einen durch den Grundbesitzer und die UNB eingerichteten bzw. genehmigten Weg/Pfad. Das sind in der Regel alle, die in der offiziellen Geodatenbank des Landesvermessungsamts (GIS) eingezeichnet sind (Achtung, OSM ist hier nicht hilfreich!),  solange sie nicht durch offizielle Verbotsschilder gesperrt sind. Ein solches offizielles Streckenverbot muss dann übrigens von den Behörden begründet sein und ist anfechtbar. Nur am Rand: die gesperrten Strecken am Meli finden sich nicht im GIS und wären durch die UNB auch nicht NEU genehmigungsfähig wegen Verlauf in der FFH-Kernzone.



Danke, dass du hier ein wenig Licht ins Dunkel bringst, auch wenn es keine wirklich erfreulichen Nachrichten sind. Baden-Württemberg, ick hör dir trapsen...
Ein Trail, der FFH-Kernzonen tangiert bzw. in deren unmittelbarer Nähe verläuft, wird wohl kaum legalisierbar sein, schätze ich. Sind denn in eurer Gesprächsrunde damals auch alternative Korridore thematisiert worden?  
In einem FFH-Gebiet bekäme man ja auch keinen neuen Wanderweg durch, aber die bestehenden illegalen Trails öffentlichkeitswirksam zu "opfern" (bei der Renaturierung zu helfen...) könnte durchaus hilfreich sein, wenn man mit Forst, UNB und Kommunen über Trails an anderer Stelle verhandelt. Und nicht nur das, Beteiligung an Naturschutzmaßnahmen kann durchaus helfen. Ich weiß von Vereinen hier unten in BaWü, die gerade nach einem Naturschutzreferenten suchen. Teilweise wurde Beteiligung an solchen Maßnahmen auch zur Auflage für die Genehmigung legaler Trails gemacht. Wenn es Wildwuchs, Fallen und ständigen Ärger eindämmt, warum nicht?


----------



## codit (26. Juli 2020)

Flauschinator schrieb:


> Danke, dass du hier ein wenig Licht ins Dunkel bringst, auch wenn es keine wirklich erfreulichen Nachrichten sind. Baden-Württemberg, ick hör dir trapsen...
> Ein Trail, der FFH-Kernzonen tangiert bzw. in deren unmittelbarer Nähe verläuft, wird wohl kaum legalisierbar sein, schätze ich. Sind denn in eurer Gesprächsrunde damals auch alternative Korridore thematisiert worden?
> In einem FFH-Gebiet bekäme man ja auch keinen neuen Wanderweg durch, aber die bestehenden illegalen Trails öffentlichkeitswirksam zu "opfern" (bei der Renaturierung zu helfen...) könnte durchaus hilfreich sein, wenn man mit Forst, UNB und Kommunen über Trails an anderer Stelle verhandelt. Und nicht nur das, Beteiligung an Naturschutzmaßnahmen kann durchaus helfen. Ich weiß von Vereinen hier unten in BaWü, die gerade nach einem Naturschutzreferenten suchen. Teilweise wurde Beteiligung an solchen Maßnahmen auch zur Auflage für die Genehmigung legaler Trails gemacht. Wenn es Wildwuchs, Fallen und ständigen Ärger eindämmt, warum nicht?


Wir haben damals ein größeres Netz von Trails an der Bergstraße in die Diskussion gebracht, im ersten Wurf mit 6 Streckenvorschlägen, davon 4 abseits vom Meli und außerhalb von FFH-Zonen. Bei letzteren hätte der Forst weiterdiskutiert, wir konnten als Verein aber wegen der von Hessen-Forst vorausgesetzten Übernahme der Sicherungspflichten (Totholz und Baumgefahren beseitigen, etc.) nicht einsteigen (unkalkulierbares Kostenrisiko). Eine Übereinkunft in der Form "Streckeneinrichtung/Pflege macht der Verein, für das finanzielle Risiko der Sicherungspflichten steht der Geo-Naturpark ein", wurde vom Geo-Naturpark etwas nun ja verschleppt. Die Stadt Bensheim hat derartiges direkt abgelehnt.

Versprochen, der RTC bleibt an dem Thema dran, aber solche Dinge entwickeln sich sehr langsam.


----------



## Das-Licht (27. Juli 2020)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> Im hessischen Wald ist das Befahren von "festen Wegen" erlaubt. Ein Trail mit Naturboden und frei liegenden Wurzeln ist kein fester Weg mehr. Auch da bist Du im Bereich der Illegalität.





codit schrieb:


> Oben kam von jemand die Argumentation, dass man in Hessen abseits von Forststraßen nicht fahren darf, da sei die Definition "fester Weg" (zur Nutzung durch Fahrräder) davor.



...das war ich. Ja, wenn die Wege kartografiert sind, wäre das ok. Doch gerade die Strecken am Melibokus, und auch bei mir (20 Km südlich) sind es nicht. Mit "Trail" meinte ich damit eigentlich nicht die üblichen unbeschotterten Waldwege, sondern die Trails, um die es hier im Beitrag geht. Also wenn der "Weg" kein Wanderzeichen hat, dafür Drops und Anlieger, und zudem kaum begehbar ist, dann ist er mit Sicherheit illegal. Da habe ich mich wohl etwas unvollständig/missverständlich ausgedrückt.

Interessant finde ich zudem Deine - für mich absolut glaubhafte - Darlegung über die Gespräche mit dem Forst zum Thema Melibokus. Die Stellungnahme des Forst, der in der Lokalpresse verbreitet wurde, kennst Du ja bestimmt.


----------



## Svenos (2. August 2020)

codit schrieb:


> Wir haben damals ein größeres Netz von Trails an der Bergstraße in die Diskussion gebracht, im ersten Wurf mit 6 Streckenvorschlägen, davon 4 abseits vom Meli und außerhalb von FFH-Zonen. Bei letzteren hätte der Forst weiterdiskutiert, wir konnten als Verein aber wegen der von Hessen-Forst vorausgesetzten Übernahme der Sicherungspflichten (Totholz und Baumgefahren beseitigen, etc.) nicht einsteigen (unkalkulierbares Kostenrisiko). Eine Übereinkunft in der Form "Streckeneinrichtung/Pflege macht der Verein, für das finanzielle Risiko der Sicherungspflichten steht der Geo-Naturpark ein", wurde vom Geo-Naturpark etwas nun ja verschleppt. Die Stadt Bensheim hat derartiges direkt abgelehnt.
> 
> Versprochen, der RTC bleibt an dem Thema dran, aber solche Dinge entwickeln sich sehr langsam.


Langsam zweifel ich an der Glaugwürdigkeit des Hessen-Forst. Gerade bieten sie medienwirksam Gespräche zur Legalisierung von Trails an und dann schwingen sie die "Kostenkeule" (Wegesicherungspflicht). Die wissen doch genau, dass gerade diese Kosten kein Verein tragen kann. Zumal sie als Monopolist die Kosten beliebig hoch setzten können. 
Der Witz ist ja, dass (zumindest bei uns im Taunus) die Wegesicheungspflicht vom Hessenforst vielerorts überhaupt nicht (mehr) wahrgenommen wird. Da hängen abgebrochene Baumkronen monatelang über ausgewiesenen Kurwegen und es läßt sich kein Förster blicken.
Bei der Trail-Leganisierung ist das plötzlich das entscheidende Thema.


----------

